# Changer le disque dur d'un imac g5 1,6 ghz 17"



## rifiuti (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Qui saurait  me dire quelle est la capacité max de DD interne que l'on peut mettre dans un imac g5 1,6 ghz 17" ?

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (21 Novembre 2006)

750 Go


----------



## rifiuti (21 Novembre 2006)




----------

